# Possible Pregnant PB Gol Ret., Adrianna, in Athens COunty DOg POund, Chauncey, Ohio!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does Dirk's cover Ohio?


I'm not good about identifying mixes sometimes, but she looks Golden to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy at Athens POund in Chauncey, OHIO, also looks Gold. Ret.*

The others: 

Buddy - Pen 4- SENIOR!!!


thERE IS a Great Pyrenees-Sean Penn, #31!

Petfinder pet list




Athens County Dog Shelter


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, poor thing, though I would not spay her if she was far enough along to be visably pregnant.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm..*

Kimm:

Could you pls. e-mail Stop the Suffering-cannot find their e-mail anywhere and Dirk's.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Done... Dirk's may already know about her. I emailed STS. I found the address within the link.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Golden Endings is not too far from there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Baileysmom said:


> Golden Endings is not too far from there.


I have to log off Karen, I hope you contacted Golden Endings...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes, I contacted Golden Endings..*

Kimm:

Yes I contacted Golden Endings, and Dirk's Fund for both Adrianna and Buddy, The Senior Golden Ret. Pen #4,

but cannot find an e-mail addy for Stop the Suffering.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm:
> 
> Yes I contacted Golden Endings, and Dirk's Fund for both Adrianna and Buddy, The Senior Golden Ret. Pen #4,
> 
> but cannot find an e-mail addy for Stop the Suffering.


I emailed Dirk's and an address I found on the Stop The Suffering link I posted.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Adrianna sure looks like a wonderful dog, and doesn't look like a mix from the picture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks, Kimm.*

Thanks, Kimm.

Here is hoping they both get saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Angiebrgwater-2 Male Goldens There-Adrianna was adopted!*

Angiebrdgwater:

Posted: Tue Jun 12, 2007 6:54 am 
Post subject: 

The *female Golden Retriever was adopted Saturday. *
*I got word they have two males that look almost exactly like her. *

Here is Petfinder Msg. Board Link:

Petfinder.com forums :: View topic - PB? Golden Retriever-Pregnant? OH-urgent [ ]


----------

